
The case of the 500-mile email (2002) - TrickyRick
https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
======
rmbryan
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20case%20of%20the%20500-mi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20case%20of%20the%20500-mile%20email&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

